# Pad pythona?

## kurak

Witam, mam problem tego typu, że przy starcie beryl-settings czy superkaramby dostaje takie cos:

beryl:

```
beryl-settings

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/beryl-settings", line 23, in ?

    import gtk

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 38, in ?

    import gobject as _gobject

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gobject/__init__.py", line 30, in ?

    from _gobject import *

ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gobject/_gobject.so: undefined symbol: PyGILState_Ensure

```

superkaramba

```
superkaramba

superkaramba: symbol lookup error: superkaramba: undefined symbol: PyEval_InitThreads

```

Jakieś sugestie związane z tym problemem? Przekompilowałem pythona. Ale to nie dało wiekszych efektów.

P.S. Problem zauważyłem przy superkarambie jak nie chciała się uruchomić, więc postanowiłem przekompilować i dostałem taki błąd

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.   -I/usr/include/python2.4  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -s -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o karamba_python.o karamba_python.cpp

karamba_python.cpp: In static member function 'static void KarambaPython::initPython()':

karamba_python.cpp:415: error: 'PyEval_InitThreads' was not declared in this scope

karamba_python.cpp:421: error: 'PyEval_ReleaseLock' was not declared in this scope

karamba_python.cpp: In static member function 'static void KarambaPython::shutdownPython()':

karamba_python.cpp:431: error: 'PyEval_AcquireLock' was not declared in this scope

karamba_python.cpp: In member function 'void KarambaPython::getLock(PyThreadState**)':

karamba_python.cpp:438: error: 'PyEval_AcquireLock' was not declared in this scope

karamba_python.cpp: In member function 'void KarambaPython::releaseLock(PyThreadState*)':

karamba_python.cpp:454: error: 'PyEval_ReleaseLock' was not declared in this scope

make[3]: *** [karamba_python.o] Błąd 1

make[3]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/superkaramba-3.5.6/work/superkaramba-3.5.6/superkaramba/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/superkaramba-3.5.6/work/superkaramba-3.5.6/superkaramba'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/superkaramba-3.5.6/work/superkaramba-3.5.6'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/superkaramba-3.5.6 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1305:   Called kde-meta_src_compile

  kde-meta.eclass, line 380:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 336:   Called die

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/superkaramba-3.5.6/temp/build.log'.

```

 Jakieś sugestie?

----------

## misiOr

potwierdzam

jest takze blad przy:

```
art@localhost ~ $ equery u python

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/equery", line 25, in ?

    import gentoolkit

  File "/usr/lib/gentoolkit/pym/gentoolkit/__init__.py", line 25, in ?

    from threading import Lock

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/threading.py", line 6, in ?

    import thread

ImportError: No module named thread

```

rozwiazanie proste...

```
emerge =python-2.4.4

```

http://python.active-venture.com/tut/node10.html

jest bug w python-2.4.4-r2 dotyczacy funkcji import (guess?)

----------

## kurak

Oj coś mi nie działa  :Sad:  próbuje przekompilować teraz rogramy, które wykazują tendencje do problemów..

----------

## misiOr

u mnie downgrade rozwiazalo sprawe

btw  ... gdyby nie Ty - nawet bym nie zauwazyl, ze cos nie dziala w moim systemie  :Smile: 

----------

## kurak

Lol, odmaskowałem wersję 2.5.1 , potem zrobiłem downgrade, ale nie usunąłem 2.5.1, equery działa, ale beryl-settings się jeszcze buntuje. Popracuję nad tym jeszcze. Ale wilkie dzieki  :Smile: 

----------

## misiOr

... a w ebuildzie jest:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you have just upgraded from an older version of python you will need to run:
> 
> /usr/sbin/python-updater
> ...

 

tak czy owak .. np

----------

## kurak

Sęk w tym, że jak odpalam python-updater to wywala mi, że nie mam innych wersji, i nie może ruszyć  :Very Happy: 

----------

## misiOr

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=177866

ostatni update, strasznie mi sie podoba gentoo community  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kurak

Przekompilowałem wszystko jak trzeba, ale beryl-settings dalej stawia opory  :Sad:  

```
beryl-settings

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/beryl-settings", line 23, in ?

    import gtk

ImportError: No module named gtk

```

----------

